# Great Belt & Disc Sander for the Price



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i love your dust collection dan,now thats innovation.


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Thanks, and LOL. It's amazing how something so simple can be so effective.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Had mine for many years, limited use but I do agree great machine for the price! Although it appears that the price is considerable higher than when I bought it, more than doubled. Mine is labeled Rikon but identical!


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Interesting! I guess that's life, huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Excellent review and video.


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have had the same WEN set-up for a little over a year and have no troubles with it yet, and I do use it quite a bit. May have to try your dust collection box as it pretty much throws dust everywhere even with the vacuum hooked to it.


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Glad to hear you haven't had any problems!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Flip Flops, who knew. But if it works and they are plentiful, great idea.


----------



## NewbieDan (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, it's amazing the things I've learned from viewer's comments.


----------

